# You know you have an Archery Addiction when...



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

...you meet a guy on a 3D range and the next day you can't remember his name, but you can recall his bow model, arrow shafts and draw weight.

...you named your son Hoyt and your daughter McKenzie.

...you have a back up bow, for your back up bow.

...above your fireplace you have the framed 5 spot target, from your first perfect 300 score.

...your truck gets rear ended and the thing that upsets you the most is, your Easton sticker got ruined.

...you had to move your wedding date back, because there was a 3D shoot that weekend.

...you see Pamela Anderson standing across the street and all you can say is, "That looks like about 38 1/2 yards, to me."

...you have said to yourself, "Just 5 more arrows and I'll quit and go home." (for about the 11th time that day)

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> ...you see Pamela Anderson standing across the street and all you can say is, "That looks like about 38 1/2 yards, to me."


 :thumb:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

....your IE browsers history shows you've been to this forum for everyday for the past 10 years...


----------

